# for Firefox users



## mkellogg

For those of you who use Firefox, I _finally_ have the click-any-word feature working in the dictionaries.  You should now be able to click any word within the dictionary results to find the translation of that word, just like the Internet Explorer users have been able to do for a while.

*But*, I'm sure there are some spots where it doesn't work that I just haven't discovered.  Please let me know where they are! (URL of the page and where you clicked)

Also, for those of you who want to copy/paste the words and find the click feature to be bothersome, you can now toggle this on and off by a press of the Ctrl key.

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

Feedback:  It works very well in a Firefox/Mac environment.  I have found that some of the references from the dictionary to the forums don't seem subject to further dictionary displays, but this may be intentional.  Links available if this would be useful to you.

All words in the actual dictionary section appear to be linked to further definitions.

Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## ILT

Just to report that it's working fine in Firefox/Windows.

Thanks


----------



## Gustavoang

Hello, Mike.

I think It's a good idea, however, I think that the trick with the Ctrl key does not work under Firefox/Linux.

On the other hand, I suggest you to place a message in the dictionary explaining that by hitting the Ctrl key, It would be easier to copy words from definitions.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, Cuchu, could you please PM me a link of the referring page and the word that you clicked on there?  You should get the same forum results either way.

Gustavo, I'll look into the issue, though I'm surprised that it would work for FF in Windows and Mac, but not Linux.

Thanks!


----------



## Gustavoang

Hi, Mike.



			
				mkellogg said:
			
		

> Gustavo, I'll look into the issue, though I'm surprised that it would work for FF in Windows and Mac, but not Linux.


I am sorry, Mike... I was mistaken. It does work in Linux.

I was trying the way I used to do that in Internet Explorer: Hit the Ctrl key, select the text to copy and copy.

The right steps are: Select the text to copy, hit the Ctrl key and copy the text. These steps can also be used with IE.

Regards.


----------



## mkellogg

Maybe that works Gustavo.

I hit the Ctrl key once to turn off the scripting, and then I can highlight words to copy them.


----------



## Gustavoang

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I hit the Ctrl key once to turn off the scripting, and then I can highlight words to copy them.


Alright, It does works too.

I was keeping down the Ctrl key while selecting the text  

Thanks!


----------

